# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  Copier un bit

## Iradrille

Hello,

Titre un peu bizarre, je sais pas vraiment comment a s'appelle.

Je cherche  faire quelque chose de trs simple : j'ai un std::logic_vector, je regarde la valeur d'un bit, et je gnre un std_logic_vector qui soit '1111' si le bit est '1', et '0000' si le bit est '0'.

Il faut passer par une variable ? (Je cherche  faire a en 1 cycle)

```

```

----------


## mith06

```

```

----------

